# Surges?



## Sash1970 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi. New to this forum but was after opinions. While driving last night my rider tells me that she had to wait for surges to subside. It was Valentines Day and lots of people going out for dinner. She said she accepted a X1.7 surge. Anyway, I was pretty happy I had a surge coming my way. I got paid for the ride but with no surge listed.
Keen on hearing thoughts.


----------



## Sash1970 (Feb 15, 2017)

Grand said:


> General thoughts and issues :-
> * Drivers will get paid at the ping rate not the rate listed in the map.
> * You may be inside a surge but get a genuine ping outside the surge.
> * Pax can place themselves outside the surge, book, then ring you claiming they made a mistake and get you to pick them up in the surge area. You will not get paid at surge rates.
> ...


Cheers,
Thanks for that. Not a big issue but sounded a bit strange when the rider said she accepted the surge from the pick up address but none was recorded. I'll keep an eye on it in the future.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Example of a surge on a trip


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

joffie said:


> Example of a surge on a trip


4.06 !??


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Op , when you get pinged it will clearly say what the surge rate is down next to the pax rating, if you cant see a surge number that says 1.5 or higher then dont take the job.

Likewise if you cant see a pax rating of 4.4 or higher.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I find it difficult to discern any surge factor or rider rating while the screen is flashing and all the more so when I'm driving.


----------

